# redfish



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone can tell me where the schools of redfish have been located? I assume they are around the pass this time of year at least the bulls. I would love to get on some of them from my kayak and help is appreciated.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I have found them by following the birds. I use my binoculars to find them feeding in the bay. The reds are usually with them.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been finding them in the upper reaches of the bays. No bulls, but plenty of slots.

Greg


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

This past week we have found them in between the Pensacola Bay bridge and Peaks point in Gulf Breeze, in front of Pensacola Port and also in the middle of the bay near buoy 22.


----------



## Bill (Oct 4, 2007)

Going out this afternoon.... any one have an up date where the reds are?
Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Slayed the bulls in the pass this morning but the bite dropped off around 11. Low tide was at 12:50, high tide again @ 7:12(? I think that's the right minute) so get there a little before or a little after.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Also between Bob Sikes and towards the Pass. You have to follow the birds..


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like the answer is.....everywhere.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Does anyone ever find the Bulls schooling like this in the Choctawahatcee? I've fished the birds many times over here and it is never Bull Reds under them. I'm close to the 331 bridge. If I could keep my dang boat runnin' I'd head your way, that damn thing is $250-$400 me to death!!!


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Can someone help a recently relocated fisherman/spearfisherman on what to use for these redfish I keep hearing about? I'd love to catch one, haven't even seen one yet except in pics. Is live bait the answer? I've trolled with a couple different lures thru where the pelicans were diving, etc. Nada.... slow, fast, is speed important?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, I've read them alot here fishing from a boat, piers, and surf...my first redfish was from the surf caught on cut bait. so it does not have to be a live bait.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

try to catch you some white trout, I seem to have the best luck with using them for cut bait for reds, menhaden work well too. I've also made religion out of throwing a chum bag behind the boat when I go out


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

A chum bag? Do you just put some cut up frozen bait, like you can get at a tackle store? Do you drag one of those plastic bait buckets or what do you use for a bag? That is an interesting idea, I would think you would also attract sharks.




Flguy32514 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> try to catch you some white trout, I seem to have the best luck with using them for cut bait for reds, menhaden work well too. I've also made religion out of throwing a chum bag behind the boat when I go out


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

if you go to walmart or academy (I'm sure other places carry them, thats just where I get mine) in the bait freezer theres a tub that says CHUM, it already comes in a bag, just tie that bag off to a rope, and hang it behind your boat when your not moving. I tie it tight enough to keep it on there, but loose enough that if a shark where to come up and get it, it's not gonna take me and my boat with it. I haven't had to big of a problem with it bringing in sharks. 


Also, make sure you leave it out of the cooler, put the tub in the boat on your way from the store to the launch, otherwise it'll be a big block of ice for your first hour or two. I've been told to fill that tub with menhaden milk overnight first, but keep forgetting to buy a jug of it


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Flguy, I'll definitely check into the bait freezer at walmart, ha!


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> Can someone help a recently relocated fisherman/spearfisherman on what to use for these redfish I keep hearing about? I'd love to catch one, haven't even seen one yet except in pics. Is live bait the answer? I've trolled with a couple different lures thru where the pelicans were diving, etc. Nada.... slow, fast, is speed important?


 Man I tell ya.. I was using live shrimp, dead shrimp, and artifical lures, not to mention trolling with a stretch 25 at about 3 knots. I havent hooked up with a single bite. Now I'm hearing that they are all about Pogies and Menhaden. Oh and on tuesday they like cut bait.. I cant keep every type of bait in the boat.. LOL!! I feel like hunting the Reds are like finding Ole Nessie.. I'm about to just break down and hire a Cpt..


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

You know what, I will always use shrimp (dead or alive) for bait. But catching those "monster" (or any monster), it will be cut bait for me. Why? I don't have the luxury of owning a boat, otherwise it will all about lures. I fish from the surf and love every minute. Or I can make a trip to Joe Patties and get it....


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I landed a 42 inch red yesterday at garçon point on my hobie


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Cut Menhaden on Carolina rig, cheap and very effective.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I've landed 3 in Blackwater S. of I-10...24#, 22# & 14#...all on a top water rapala w/ 10# mono...last weekend.


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

For the bull reds that are schooling in the bay all you need is a 1-2 oz red and white or red and yellow bucktail jig from wal-mart. they are like $1.75 each and work great. I also put a berkley gulp yellow(chartruse) screw tail worm on my bucktail jigs the last trip and we caught about 15 in 3 hrs. We also used some split tail plastics on the jig and they worked just as well.

Follow the birds...nothing fancy just cast and retrieve...

Note: we also tried all morning with a few top water lures and not a single strike...

Chum is a waste of time and money when fishing for bull reds...

Also, two thumbs up to the dad I saw out there on Thanksgiving morning with 2 little guys on board couldnt have been older than 12 and they were kicking some redfish butts...those kids were fighting em like pros. I think they were in a 20ft Century...Awesome


----------

